# First experience with JKI



## mkriggen (Jun 23, 2013)

I know this is nothing new to the forum veterans, but I just wanted to share my first real experience with Jon at JKI.

I currently do my sharpening with an Edge Pro. While I'm very happy with the edge I'm able to get on my knives with it, it is vertualy useless for thinning. Sense I'm new at the whole sharpening thing, and therefore tend to remove _slightly_ more metal then necessary, this has become an issue. To solve this problem, after extinsive personal research, I ordered a couple of stones from Jon this last Friday. Saturday morning I PM'd Jon asking for his thoughts about a future followup stone. I didn't ask what he thought about the two I ordered because I knew I had picked the right ones. Jon's first response came about two minutes later. Skipping ahead, after more then a dozen PM's back and forth, it ended like this...




mkriggen said:


> LOL, I didn't want to bother the forum members with another "what should I buy" post, but I guess I should have followed the most common advice before ordering..."talk to Jon, he'll hook you up":slaphead:
> 
> Ok, drop the binsui and replace with the Gesshin 1200. The monzento looks fun but it's a little beyond what I want to spend on this purpose (maybe when I get that cool new job...sigh).
> 
> ...



If you haven't yet had the opportunity to work with Jon, I highly recommend the experience:doublethumbsup::doublethumbsup:


----------



## kungpao (Jun 23, 2013)

I spoiled myself on some gesshin stones I purchased a few months back as my first set. I've since used a few different stones and prefer my own. The hand written thank you letters and packaging represent a very high end customer experience rather typical in Japan. Of which the rest of the world should consider the golden standard in my opinion. I'm looking forward to doing more business in the future.


----------



## franzb69 (Jun 23, 2013)

looking forward to do some business with jon myself!


----------



## Gravy Power (Jun 24, 2013)

I have Dave's core set of stones, plus a few strpops. Basically everything I need to maximize the edges on my blades. And I'm getting better with each sharpening session. But nothing I do comes close to the edge that Jon has put on my knives. I had him do a minor repair on a Carter and purchosed a Kucho Migaki from him, requestion that he sharpen them while they were out in Venice. Let me just say that his sharpening skills equal if not surpass his customer service. It's humbling and lets me know that i have much to learn. In the next year I'd like to make it out to the store for a class.


----------



## panda (Jun 26, 2013)

my first purchase was just an accessory and even that had a hand written note, that's pretty much unheard of and was a very welcome business practice. getting a package is nice enough, that added touch just puts a smile on your face and makes you really appreciate his efforts.


----------

